# [Bug] Bluetooth Sync Issue with BMW



## Ziuck (Jul 27, 2012)

Bluetooth will no longer hold a basic headset connection with the BMW E46 or other BMW's that use ULF BT module. It no longer prompts to allow the BMW to access the address book. Connection will drop and reconnect a handful of times before locking up. This started happening back in build 34/35 of ICS and has carried on since then. Started back with the S2.

Factory OS sync's fine.


----------

